
The oldest recorded video, “Roundhay Garden Scene”, England,1888 - bane
https://youtu.be/Fxd8XJ_J0Gc
======
londons_explore
I think we're only a few years of AI advances from being able to make this
reconstruction color and 3D. Then being able to go look at the scene from
other angles, or go into some of the doors and see inside the buildings.

Would it be true to reality? No. But it would be awesome nonetheless.

